# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Johnnie Jackson

## Power House

Man, what a phisique!! Sean Ray is still my favorite.

----------


## slizzut

I like his physique, looks proportional. Hes not too big and hes very cut and lean.

----------


## Power House

It's my goal to attain that physique. I use that pic as my motovation to keep pumping harder.

----------


## justin2305

to me that looks perfect ronnie and jay and all them look just to big johnnie is big but not overly big, thats how i look what are yall talking bout LOL na i wish though

----------


## illuzions

****!

----------


## The Giant Killer

Amazing thickness in his chest.

----------


## yooo

Yea his chest is rediculous

----------


## HammerCurler

:Strong Smiley:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Yea..Johnnie O is a freak!

For a guy my height he stands up next to the mass monsters but doesn't get dwarfed....Thick from top to bottom

----------


## Power House

All I say that Johnnie's physique is what aesthetics is all about....not Ronnie!!
bodybuilding is about sculpting a cymetrical physique not building a cement wall...lol

----------


## kloter1

that photo is nuts. one of the best physiques around. i agree ronnie is just way to big.

----------


## yooo

Anyone have more pics of him?

----------


## wilthepill123

This is a favorite of mine

----------


## GOATNUTS

the first pic looks great. wouldnt mind having a physique like that but i think i would have to lose the stupid constipated face lol

----------


## The Giant Killer

> This is a favorite of mine


Awesome pic, it doesnt even go down to his waist and you can still clearly see the v taper.

----------


## mrmmonster

yeah his physique definately one of the most aesthetic i ever seen!!!

the thickness in his chest is jus insane!!! seemes to be well conditioned too...his skin looks like leather stretched over his legs!!! lol

----------


## SplinterCell

He's a thug for sure

----------


## haldy

definately lokking awesome

i'd love to look like that

----------


## vettewreck

> Man, what a phisique!! Sean Ray is still my favorite.


 anyone know what his bodyfat % might be in this pic?

----------


## S.P.G

to pic man what more can u say

----------


## Big Vick

His traps are sooooooooooooo THICK!! ridiculous

I disagree that he doesnt get dwarfed on stage though, he looked very small at the Olympia in my opinion. But he has a killer physique, hopefully he qualifies for the O sometime this summer!! Should be threat for top 10

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

I relly like his definition through his delts and pecs.

----------


## 19inchpythons

JJ is hella strong as well as built: 545 bench, 800+ squat and deadlift

----------


## alphaman

his mid-section looks tighter than b4.

----------


## ChemicalMasterPiece

He works out at my gym he has put on 12 to 15 more poulds easy since those photos. He is a nice guy and offers personal training at stroud's fitness in hurst tx

----------


## IronBrother

Johnnie has an incredible physique!

And is as strong as they come.

----------


## SensP

Awesome looking, but if he makes it on stage next to Coleman it will be a complete mismatch. Jackson is way more aesthetic. But Big Ron is just on another planet in terms of size.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

He looks amaizing.

----------


## jimihendryx

Yeah... first pic is great. He looks much better than some of the bigger guys.... looks like he's takin' a sh*t tho.

----------


## nickm748

nice pecs

----------


## IronSheff

JJ is ill, plus you have to love his "Thug" tatt

----------


## LETSGETNASTYYATES

Johnnie is the shit, best traps in the game.
Toronto Pro looked amazing, and 05 Olympia was best condition he has ever been, should have placed higher.

----------


## SVTMuscle*

Johnnie is amazing because he's also a hardcore powerlifter. 
he has a sweet ass tattoo on his back too

----------


## flexin

johnnie has a great physique check him out on the cover of flex doing dumbbell rows, looks great

----------


## train410

Yea flexin that issue is sick the way Johnnie and Branch are doing DB Rows. Tried it and works great

----------


## pattymac931

johnnie is the MAN

----------


## binny

nice physique

----------

